# بيرة للنساء فقط!



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بيرة للنساء فقط

​ 
مادة السليكون تلعب دورا أساسيا في تكوين العظام ويعتقد أن الجعة من بين أهم مصادر السليكون في الأطعمة والمشروبات

أفادت دراسة نشرتها مجلة "نيوتريشن" ان شرب النساء للجعة بانتظام يحميهن من ترقق العظام، وأن الهرمونات النباتية في الجعة وليس الكحول هي التي تلعب دورا أساسيا في تقوية عظامهن ومنع خطر الكسور المفاجئة. 

وتوصلت الدراسة إلى أن المستويات المرتفعة من مادة "السيليكون" في الجعة هي التي تحمي العظام وتقلل من احتمال إصابتها بالكسور وتساعد على نمو عظام جديدة.

وقد شملت الدراسة 1700 امرأة تتمتعن بصحة جيدة وأعمارهن 48 سنة ولكن بعد خضوعهن لفحص الأشعة فوق الصوتية تبين أن عظام أيادي اللواتي يشربن الجعة هي أشد سماكة من عظام أيادي نظيراتهن اللواتي لا يشربنها، وقد اختار العلماء فحص اليدين لأنه هشاشة العظام تظهر بشكل جلي فيهما عادة.



​ bookboukra


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمعلومات الراااائعه

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

عنوان ملفت و خبر جديد
شكرا لك


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي علي المعلومات يا كليمو
موضوع جميل 
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## dodo jojo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااا خاااااااااالص على الخبر الفى غاية الاهمية دة


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت الرب

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## Dr.Lilian (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههه بس بابا يموتني لو شربتها اعمل اية دلوقتي ياكليمو ميرسي خالص للموضوع*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*يعني البيرة بتحمي العظام من الكسر وتقويها 
دا خبر لذيذ جدااااااااا وهيجي علي مزاج ناس كتير ههههههههه
مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومة جديدة وطريفة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## pingo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومه المفيده


----------



## zezza (25 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومة غريبة جدا 
اول مرة اعرف ان للكحوليات فايدة  
شكرا كليم على الموضوع و المعلومة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodoz (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلومة مفيدة *
*بس برضه زى ما الكحوليات مفيدة *
*برضه الكحوليات ساعات بتضر الأنسان*
*ميرسى ليييك*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

dodo jojo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ستيفان (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومة 
تحياتي


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *هههههه بس بابا يموتني لو شربتها اعمل اية دلوقتي ياكليمو ميرسي خالص للموضوع*





خلاص قوليلي كليمو بيقولك مش تتكلم

ولو اصر على الكلام اجي اكلمه بنفسي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك الرائع

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (28 سبتمبر 2009)

Dr Fakhry

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

خبر حلو بس انا ما بحبها ابداااااااااا


----------



## white rose (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك كليمو

معلومة ظريفة كتير *


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا كليمو بس الناس تاخد بالها من ان الافراط في الكحول يتعب الكبد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

راجعة للمسيح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

اروويجة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بينجو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

زيزا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

دودوز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ستيفان

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

رناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


لازم تحبيها هههه
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

white rose

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## maroo maroo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

معلوملت مفييييييييدة اوى
ميررررسى ربناااا معاااااك


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ماجد

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

maroo maroo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

للابد مؤمن

ليست دعوة انما  

نتكلم عن اكتشاف علمي

ويرجى عدم دمج الدين بالعلم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

* طعمها مش بيعجبنى حتى لو كانت كويسه ومفيده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياكليمو خبر جديد وحلو​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

koky

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومة غريبة وطريفة 
معنى كدة انك بتشجعنا اننا نشرب بيرة بقى يا كليمو ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لك كتير يا كليمو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly

بالاصل البيرة تنفع لعدة اشياء

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

